# good tank or bad ?



## speshrugby (Sep 19, 2014)

hi guys i just bought another tank, its 200cm long , 50cm high , and only 20cm wide!! so its really narrow! do you think its ok for say angelfish, or any of the less aggressive cichlids? *** never had such a narrow tank before , wasnt sure when i bout it if was a good idea lol


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You don't get angel recommendations until you get up to 76cm x 30cm x 46cm high.

I'd say no. Maybe a pair of brevis or apistogrammas?


----------



## speshrugby (Sep 19, 2014)

ah ok , so u think its too narrow for them ?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

speshrugby said:


> ah ok , so u think its too narrow for them ?


I'm thinking DJ might have misread the dimensions some how. The tank should be plenty big enough for angels.

I can't see why the recommendation for a tank that is 200cm x 50cm x 20cm wide (not tall) would only work for apistos and shell dwellers... There are plenty of options that could work in such a tank. The biggest challenge is going to be aquascaping.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Fogelhund said:


> speshrugby said:
> 
> 
> > ah ok , so u think its too narrow for them ?
> ...


Metrics is not my first measuring language, but isn't 20cm = 7.87"? 20/2.54

8" seems awful narrow.


----------



## speshrugby (Sep 19, 2014)

the tank is very narrow , im guessing it was in a wall or between rooms at one point , but i think the length (2m) should make up for it , im hoping


----------



## speshrugby (Sep 19, 2014)

an update, i ended up turning it into a dirted planted tank , and currently have 5 angel fish , 20 rasbora and 2 plecs ,

i did find pretty quick that it is harder to scape and plant such a narrow tank, but everyone seems to be doing well, plants are literally growing out of the tank.

Im thinking maybe another shoaling fish would be nice for it , any suggest


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

My favorite tetras are rummynoses because they are pretty, long-lived and active.


----------

